
Walmart Announces Acquisition of Social Media Company Kosmix - taylorbuley
http://walmartstores.com/pressroom/news/10552.aspx
======
edw
This press release served chiefly to remind me that Walmart still exists.
Remember when Walmart was the most sinister threat to America's future? Was
that before or after the terrorists? Or climate change? I know it came before
Sarah Palin was our most sinister threat but after CFCs were. It's tough
keeping these sinister threats straight.

(I live in a city, Philadelphia, where our Walmart, if we in fact have one—and
we do, right?!—is down there near the Best Buy, Home Depot, Target, and Ikea
somewhere. I'm familiar with Ikea mostly because I can see it every time I go
to pick up my normally-stationary car after the PPA needs to make quota and
decides to tow it.)

~~~
euroclydon
Is Amazon a threat to America? I can't remember ever hearing anyone mention
about the country of origin for any of Amazon's goods. Wal-Mart rivals Amazon
for price, breadth of choice and delivery convenience of online shopping.

~~~
edw
Sounds like a plan: we can cue up Amazon a bit over the sinister threat
horizon, although Amazon is kinda mid-nineties by now. On the other hand,
Jesse Jackson, Jr. seems to be making a go of making Apple into American's
next Great Enemy, so who knows? Hope springs eternal.

------
yarapavan
Anand Rajaraman's blog post explaining this acquisition: Retail + Social +
Mobile=@WalmartLabs. [http://anand.typepad.com/datawocky/2011/04/retail-
social-mob...](http://anand.typepad.com/datawocky/2011/04/retail-social-
mobile-walmartlabs.html)

------
armsteady
That link doesn't seem to work.

[http://investors.walmartstores.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=112761...](http://investors.walmartstores.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=112761&p=irol-
newsArticle&ID=1551565&highlight=)

